# Working line German Shepherd needs a new home, Female, Charlotte, North Carolina



## Rise (Sep 15, 2010)

This is a cross-post from craigslist. I emailed the author of the ad and told them about this forum but they said they had trouble registering. I figured they might find a better home through this site rather than craigslist.

working line German Shepherd

_She is an inside dog- not a kennel dog however she needs to be worked in some fashion more than I can give her. Obedience is great and started in agility. Super loving good with kids. Will tolerate dogs but prefers not to share attention. Fixed and vetted almost 4 yrs old,. Fee applies. East German working Lines. Would be a great competition dog!!!!!! Email with your experience and what you want to do with her. Thanks. Great with kids of all ages. Seems fine with cats. Needs to find a home ASAP. Serious inquiries only please. _


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

I wish I could take her- I just committed to 3 dogs tonight


----------



## Rise (Sep 15, 2010)

I asked her if I could post her email, name and phone number. She said I could..so if you wish to contact her here is the info:

Laura Farley, [email protected], 704-222-1822


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh i sooooo wish i could!!! She sounds great! She's gorgeous. Okay i wish charlotte was closer to me than it is.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Have you heard back from the owner?


----------



## Rise (Sep 15, 2010)

I sent her an email yesterday morning asking her to let me know when the dog finds a home. She hasn't sent me anything since!


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Have a good family interested, going to have them get in contact by email. Let me know if you find anything out from her. 

Little conflicting in the ad. Wants the dog gone ASAP but wants details on what you want to do with the dog.


----------



## Rise (Sep 15, 2010)

She wants to make sure the person getting her dog knows and understands what this dog needs. At least that's what I get from her. I am glad she's not just willing to hand the dog off to the first person who thinks owning a German Shepherd is cool.

She wants the dog to be worked (agility, obedience, etc...) and doesn't want the dog just left in a backyard alone all day.


----------

